# Size of tv



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anybody know what the max size avtex television you can get to fit the new rapido 9 series tv cabinet ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm . . Wots the dimensions of the cabinet ?


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Umm . . Wots the dimensions of the cabinet ?


There lies the problem I don't have it to measure yet.
Thev spec says its 470x340x80 but is that also the max size allowed for the tv I wonder .


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks to me like I would get away with the Avtex L216Drs Super Slim Led Combi TV/DVD/Sat Freeview/Recording 12/24V DC - Black, 21 Inch tv but just double checking with Rapido owners .


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, on our 990M Rapido we considered the 21" version of the Avtex and the Megasat TV, but the problem we found is the height, the 21" TV is just a bit too tall by a few mm when sliding the unit out with the door hinged up and open, so we opted for the 19" Megasat, it has a better picture and easier remote control in my opinion. Maybe your cabinet is different, but really the difference between 21" and 19" in the MH is hardly noticeable and there is a bit of extra cost.
Peter.


----------

